# *****



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I live in the northwest in a semi rural town. I mention this be we also have lots of *****. We also have apple and pear trees and ***** like to fight over them and our trash in the wee hours in the morning and it keeps as all up at night. Does anyone else have this problem?? I thought about shooting them with the .22 but the neighbors are close by and would really not like it. Any suggestons? Also sometimes when they fight one kills the other or kill the one of the neighbors cats and leave the body in our yard. I just drag the critter out into the forest, is that OK. on one as complained.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

yea, youv got several options:

1) ignore the neibors and shoot them any-hoo

2) get some of the low-report rounds from CCI and shoot them.

3) apply for a class 3 permit witt the BATF and spend around $3000 on a 10/22 with a factory silenced barrel

4) use a bow and arrow.

id go with #4, but if you can afford it, wh not go for option #3? witht he sub-sonic rounds, and a 30 round mag, you could MOW down the *****, and no-one would be the wiser.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Option 3 is nice, although I would use live traps in your situation. Maybe ask the neighbors if they would mind you shooting the buggers first, maybe they would like it :wink: 
:sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Like I say I would used body traps it is soo simple.. get bucket and put foods in bucket and set up body trap and U get it everyday like I do... they are quiet and nothing to worry about it people will complain to hear the noise .. good luck

P.S. where u coming from?


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Im in Oregon.

As for shooting them I never herd of silent .22 ammo. Could you tell me more about it?

Live traps??? What do you do with it after you cought it?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

well, not quite silent, but they are usually called low speed, or subsonic.
After you catch a racoon in the live trap, infiltrate your neighbors garage, or house if possible. Let it loose, 1 day later call your neighbors and ask them if you can shoot the racoons outside. They will gladly say please do  
Its an old trick but it should still work
Or you can just take the **** in the trap to somewhere remote, and finish it off. :dead: 
:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SniperPride

Before you turn him loose in the neighbors garage would you give him a big feeding of venison trimmings with ground in X-Lax?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol yup, another thing you could use a nice pellet gun on the buggers, maybe they would learn they're lesson after a week, maybe not, it would still be fun :thumb:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I refused to released th raccoon and it is over populartion growing too fast...too many problem around with neighbors.. simple just once and quiet just used body trap and will be dead in 5 to 10 second... if u released the raccons and will come back .. I used to my own busniess for wildlife animals control... if want to released and have to released more than 60 miles..... most aveage raccoons will find their home within 30 miles... so just like I say get bucket and put food what raccoon like and set up body trap and not live box trap... good luck :wink:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Lots of good input above. I agree that you should check with the neighbors. You may be surprised. They may be as irritated with the beasts as you are. If not, the traps are still an option. If they aren't interested in having them removed, THEN release them in their garage, x-lax and all.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do what I do, trap them in a live trap, then early in the morning before the sun comes up, take the trap into a secluded corner outside your house, garage, whatever, put the barrel of your 22 rifle down into the cage, and put one into it's head. It will make a small pop, but nothing major. Within a few minutes it will stop thrashing around, then simply empty the varmint into a bucket and dispose of. Where you dispose of the varmint is up to you, I generally will use a back road.

I have yet to hear any complaints from my neighbors...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh, my Grandpa used to do that with ground squirels and chimonks on his farm.....he riged up all his gutters to empty into a 55 gallon drum, and then when he caught the buggers in the trap he would drown them in the barrel of rainwater. maybee you cold try that?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree trooper ... I did that live box trap from mice to raccoon drown in my garbage can fill water it is quiet too it took u less than five minutes


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Although I like plainsman's idea with x-lax and the nebors I might just try the pellet gun and if that doesnt work than Ill try traps or silent ammo. my nebors are creepy people. They keep to themselves and never talk to any one.


----------

